# Some suitable LDN pics



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Sir Winston's velvet smoking suit from Turnbull & Assers Jermyn street shop:





Some rather spiffy Edward Green monks:


Some tailor toiling away with a suit in Henry Poole:

I also briefly met the lovely Emma Willis in her shop on Jermyn street, though I didn't chat of course. Emma Willis and Turnbull & Asser are the best that street has to offer right now, IMO. Both offer amazing stuff.


----------

